# Vinyl jig paint questions



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

I am going to coat some hematite beads with vinyl jig paint. I have a bottle of the vinyl paint for dishwasher racks and it is so dang think it is a pain in the tuckus!

Are the dedicated jig paints super thick?
How are they as far as durability?

Since I am not sure how the hematite will react to heat I am avoiding powder paint for the time being.


----------



## eyecatcher929 (Dec 3, 2009)

Jan's net craft has a thinner for the vinyl paint. Some of the other jig paints they have is pretty thin. Check it out on their website

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

eyecatcher929 said:


> Jan's net craft has a thinner for the vinyl paint. Some of the other jig paints they have is pretty thin. Check it out on their website
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Thanks, 'eye! Funny thing... that was exactly what I was looking at before coming back here! Thanks for steering me in the right direction!


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I use acetone to thin it. Can get at any home depot.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

So I got my white, yellow chartreuse and green chartreuse in. Dipped a few beads and was a little disappointed in how dull the green looked. and THEN I read the instructions, put a coat of white down and then the green. DERRRRRR sure helps when you do things the way you are supposed to!


----------



## fishingdanderson (Apr 30, 2010)

You may also want to get some clear. I used to use the stuff but then started painting with the airbrush with createx. The cleanup is just better plus the vinyl paint reacts with several kinds of plastic like rubber worms do. However, it is tough once it has cured and it shrinks into the bait and gives detail if you want that. Also it's expensive compared to createx but two different things anyway. Oh I forgot. Sometimes even with the thinner it gets kind of lumpy. I have microwaved it very briefly and then mixed in the thinner. I think I got that off of their website but not sure.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Photog said:


> So I got my white, yellow chartreuse and green chartreuse in. Dipped a few beads and was a little disappointed in how dull the green looked. and THEN I read the instructions, put a coat of white down and then the green. DERRRRRR sure helps when you do things the way you are supposed to!


I made that same mistake when I was doing jigs and thought the paint was junk! The base white sure makes all the difference. Directions are for sissys.


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

When painting Jig Heads, Can I use createx as by base color white then use vinyl jig paint?

What about an different acylic paint as my base white paint? What white base paint is recomended for jig heads?


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

cmiller said:


> When painting Jig Heads, Can I use createx as by base color white then use vinyl jig paint?
> 
> What about an different acylic paint as my base white paint? What white base paint is recomended for jig heads?


 Createx doesn't adhere to lead very well at all. I had descent success in the past with a white vinyl base, createx colors, then clear vinyl over top. You have to make sure the createx is VERY well cured though. If not, the vinyl will wrinkle it like paint stripper.

Acrylic isn't good with jigs either. Too hard for lead. You need something flexible like vinyl to flex with the impact and dents lead jigs see. 

All that being said, it all depends on what weight jig you are painting and where you're fishing them. If it's something like an ice jig up to 1/8oz, you can get away with almost anything because there's never going to be enough impact to break the paint. If it's a heavier jig that's going to be seeing some rocks, you'll definitely don't want createx as a base or use acrylic.


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

Went to Gander today. They were sold out of white and other major colors! So to "play it safe" Use nothing but vinyl paint?


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

That's the safe way. All depends though. If you're fishing something like the Detroit River and going to lose 5 an hour, who cares what you use. If you plan on them lasting a while, I 'd wait for the vinyl or another suggestion to come along. I've got hot reports off the River before and painted myself a few jigs real quick with createx and nail polish an hour before I pulled out. Didn't last long, but served their purpose!


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

I was thinking white createx with vinyl color then clear coat.

What about rustoleum aerosol spray paint?


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

cmiller said:


> I was thinking white createx with vinyl color then clear coat.



That's the problem. Createx will scratch right off of lead. It isn't meant to stick to metals at all.


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

Let me ask this, what is the purpose of createx paint?


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

cmiller said:


> Let me ask this, what is the purpose of createx paint?


 It's actually a fabric paint. Even AutoAir, which is Createx's automotive paint, needs the proper base that adheres to what you're painting. It all starts with the base coat. If that doesn't stick, the rest is a futile effort.


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

Since Gander is sold out of white paint, What about this one?

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...3&langId=-1&keyword=vinyl paint&storeId=10051

OR

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...3&langId=-1&keyword=vinyl paint&storeId=10051


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

cmiller said:


> Since Gander is sold out of white paint, What about this one?
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...3&langId=-1&keyword=vinyl paint&storeId=10051
> 
> ...



Never tried either, so I can't say for sure, but they should work. I'd go with the bottle. Trying to spray jigs with a spray can can get messy and wasteful.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

cmiller said:


> Since Gander is sold out of white paint, What about this one?
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...3&langId=-1&keyword=vinyl paint&storeId=10051
> 
> ...


I have some of the bottle kind and it is super thick but it seemed to really be a tough coating. I quit using it because I got vinyl jig paint from Jann's which is a little thinner.


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

When it comes to jig heads, I planned on using a brush. 

When it comes to painting lures either plastic or wood, What is the process? What is the base paint and colors used? What clear coat is used?

This sounds like an exieting new hobby for me.


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

I go back to Gander Mtn to buy more jig heads in the 3/8oz. pack. 4.00 Northland brand unpainted. I then went to Home cheapo and picked this up:
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...3&langId=-1&keyword=vinyl paint&storeId=10051

My take on the product: Vinyl paint. It has a brush connected to the cap. it is best applied to the smaller jig heads. On larger jig heads 2 coats is needed. It is thick stuff too. I have a whole rack of jig heads drying under a fan at this time. 

It is made by Plasti Dip International in Blaine, MN which is an american made product.


----------

